# La Bella Vita?



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Can somebody please tell me the meaning of this coz I was gonna get this tattoo'd on my body BUT I don't want it to mean something different to what I think... haha wouldn't that be funny!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 14, 2007)

It means "beautiful life"


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanx!!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 14, 2007)

ive heard it means a beautiful life. i could be wrong.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm somehow more a fan of the phrase 'la dolce vita' - the sweet life... however I would be scared I sound like some dessert catch line


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hehehe fair enuff, has a sorta significant meaning to me tho after all the crap I've been thru ya know... hehe!


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank God you asked what it meant first before going under the needle.  For example, I like to laugh at some of the people who get kanji that supposedly "spells their name".  A little research would've told them that kanji can't spell names unless it's a Japanese name.  They usually have meanings unto themselves.  I heard of one guy who was trying to sue a tattoo parlor because he thought he got his name and it actually meant something random like "dog rooster something something".


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 17, 2007)

seriously what if you got a tattoo, in symbols or whatever, Thinking it spelt your name. or a saying,

and it really meant "I wear socks on my elbows" 

it would be so ridiculously funny!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2007)

I had a roomate that was a foreign exchange student from South Korea for ten months, she became one of my best friends (I miss her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .) Anyway she was always seeing kanji tattoos that didn't mean anything or meant the wrong thing!
It was hilarious. I remember one time at the bar she was like "Her arm says "enjoy" on it." I'm sure the girl thought it meant more than "enjoy."
Anyway, in ten months she saw A LOT of f-ed up kanji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I used to get all excited when she would point it out to me.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeh i never understood the trend of getting words in other languages, or like letters in kanjii.  I doubt people in Asia get english words tat'd on them.  It's just kinda silly, especially when you dont speak the language.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 17, 2007)

La bella vita, is what lindsay lohan has tattoo on her i belive


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh i never understood the trend of getting words in other languages, or like letters in kanjii.  I doubt people in Asia get english words tat'd on them.  It's just kinda silly, especially when you dont speak the language._

 
Kinda OT, but have you ever heard a Japanese or Korean pop song with English words?  They LOVE to insert English into their songs (not the completely sung in English ones, but the ones that have a few words in English), but it's almost always broken and slightly idiotic sounding.  It's like "LOVE GO BOY YAY!"  Trust me, my boyfriend LOVES to listen to K-pop and J-pop and I have to hear it all. the. time.  I don't put it past them to tattoo it on themselves.


----------



## neotrad (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_Kinda OT, but have you ever heard a Japanese or Korean pop song with English words?  They LOVE to insert English into their songs (not the completely sung in English ones, but the ones that have a few words in English), but it's almost always broken and slightly idiotic sounding.  It's like "LOVE GO BOY YAY!"  Trust me, my boyfriend LOVES to listen to K-pop and J-pop and I have to hear it all. the. time.  I don't put it past them to tattoo it on themselves._

 
Yeah, frankly, I hate those pop songs. They're dumb.


----------



## neotrad (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh i never understood the trend of getting words in other languages, or like letters in kanjii.  I doubt people in Asia get english words tat'd on them.  It's just kinda silly, especially when you dont speak the language._

 

I don't understand that either especially when they don't 'really' know what the words mean. I've seen some foreigners have some wrong kanji tattoos. I bet the tattooist doesn't know kanji at all. 

BUT, I know some Americans who are into Martial Arts and got some good kanji tattoos because they learned the meanings of the kanji's from the martial arts...


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_La bella vita, is what lindsay lohan has tattoo on her i belive_

 
Yep that's true, here it is! (sorry not very work safe heh)


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

i was thinking of getting the Kanji symbol on my neck...but ended up putting something else there haha. i used to be fluent in Japanese and i just really like their ancient culture, so to everyone else it might sound stupid but to me it would have had meaning because of my career path.

my sister wants a few Gaelic tattoos, as an homage to our Irish heritage and i plan on getting a few tattoos in homage to our Cherokee heritage. i think alot of people who get inked in foreign lanuages usually do it as a throwback to their heritage, which IMO is kind of neat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, back sorta on topic...i've seen alot of guys with Kanji symbols that they think means something all hardcore, but they really have "monkey" tattooed on them. it always makes my day when i catch those.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 21, 2007)

I have "Love" in korean on my lower back.
I know that's what it says because my brother is fluent in Korean, and he verified.


Thank God it doesnt' say something like "School Bus" or "BEEP BEEP!"


----------



## Vale (Jan 21, 2007)

"La Bella vita" means living well, in the comforts, in amusing.

While "La Dolce vita" is a Fellini's film


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_ i think alot of people who get inked in foreign lanuages usually do it as a throwback to their heritage, which IMO is kind of neat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is a good point.  This might sound silly, but I have some Tibetan characters on my back (I'm not in any way Tibetan) because the free Tibet cause is one about which I feel very strongly, and I'm saddened by the loss of Tibetan culture since so much of the community is in exile and scattered from their homeland.  I'm not really sure what the characters would say to someone who could read them, but for me it's more of a way of preserving something of that culture and less about having it actually say something.  Does that make sense, or I am a complete loon?


----------

